# Tinkerbell learns to paint.(Highelves.)



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

After having Viscount Vash painting in the corner of my front room for a little while now, i could see that there was a good chance that i would become a Warhammer Widow.:no:

To avoid this i went for the _'If you can't beat them join them'_ approch.:grin:

So off i went to GW with him, and after having a peruse, i decided on High Elves, as they didnt look so grim. The Lion Drawn Charriot caught my eye. A chap in the shop was currently working on a High Elf army, and suggested that i went for something a little smaller and do I brought a High Elf Archmage and Mage character pack. 

I am not playing yet, just picking what i like to paint.... here is a look at what ive done so far....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

If this is one of your first works in the hobby, you shame me! Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

daaaaaamn.....

looks awesome! is that your first model? as Hesp said, if so then you've got me beaten all bloody...

welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words, they are very much appreciated.

Yes this is my first attempt at painting.. apparently im a quick painter according to Vash..but he is so slow im surpised he ever gets anything finished lol...But he has been giving me advice on the highlighting areas and blending.

Ive been out today and brought the High Elf Warriors Regiment, and a fine detail paint brush, as Vash is rather protective over his. I will add pics of these to my WIP thread soon.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding work here Tink! I'm sure that you will be Vash a run for his money by the time the next painting contest comes around.

Keep up the good work.k:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are not dogs they are Chaos Hounds! lol.

Tink is making rapid progress and i have noticed improvments as she painted this mini. ( ah she makes a man proud.) So it would not surprise me if she did give me a run for my money on painting in a while Damned Fist.

She has been a pleasure to teach ( No i wouldn't just say that its a genuine comment.) and seems to enjoy painting.

Now to get her playing. Muhahahahaaha!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Now to get her playing. Muhahahahaaha!


If she caught on to playing that quickly...,:threaten: (Careful what you wish for bud.):wink:

Kiddin' aside, I think that it is great that you found something to do TOGETHER.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like Vash has dragged another innocent bystander into the hobby :wink:

Really impressed with this first mini, heck it took me years to get thing like that. Only becoming slower and slower since then, though my technique and detailings has improved a bit.

So welcome to the hobby, hope you'll have a blast!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

For a first mini, that is damn fine work. I will look forward to watching your skills improve.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragment guys.

Ive nearly finished the Archmage, just the base to do, so last night i made a started on the Mages Steed. I thought i would have a go at doing a grey dappled horse. 










I will post a pic of the finished Archmage later today when ive finished painting the base up.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

:shok: that mage is really wicked, can't wait to see the horse mage done now.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work on the horse too - I always think 'natural' things like animals are the hardest to paint effectively. I mean, who in the end can say an Elven wizard or a goblin archer is 'wrong'? But a horse or a wolf is supposed to look like a horse or a wolf... and your horse does (unlike _any_ of my wolves)...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well i have finished the High Elf Archmage so here he is.:biggrin:



















I have nearly finished the Steed for the Mage as well, just the feathers, hooves gems nose and eyes to do then on to the rider.



















After that it is the box of Elven Warriors to assemble before Vash nicks anymore bits out of it for his Chaos Marines.:ireful2:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work! You are going to be a champion painter in short order as your skills will only get better. I know people who have been playing and painting for years who can't paint that well.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn impressive work, looks like you'll be kicking our collective asses very soon when it comes to painting!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... the stippling effect on the mount is pretty sweet!

_I know people who have been playing and painting for years who can't paint that well._

Wraith, no matter how true... I resent that, lol.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Verrrrry good work! I can't wait to see the stuff that you will be doing in a year or so.k:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spearmen.*

Well I have been Painting my first unit of Highelves.

I have also changed the colour scheme for the army ( just in time to hear that Scaly Green is to be discontinued.:ireful2.

I am using Scaly Green highlighted with Hawk Turquoise, gems have been changed to red to contrast the greens.

This is the rear (3rd) rank of the unit.










Discord in the Ranks
Two spearmen squabble in the rear rank.












The Sheilds are not glued on yet so can be adjusted in this rank and i am about halfway through the next rank.


There is plenty to follow as i have now (much to Vash's surprise) bought the £50 army box.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn you woman how dare you paint that much faster than me!

Seriously Tink, seeing as these are only the 3rd to 7th minis you have painted this is brilliant work, with the naked eye it is very easy to see the improvement in your painting since the first two Mages you.

I have a horrible feeling that soon i will be the second best painter in the house.
Oh well at least you have not started converting them yet, so i have a chance of being best at somthing.:so_happy:

*Vash*


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Day-am. The paint jobs on those models are awesome. I'm pretty much speachless at this point.

...Now if only I could find a girlfriend whose has even half your painting skill, my life will be almost perfect. T_T


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I have a horrible feeling that soon i will be the second best painter in the house.


And I have the feeling you are right lol. Excellent work Tink.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seconded I'm afraid mate. Very impressive work there Tink. Looking forward to seeing a full army shot at some point.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Very well done. I dunno what im more impressed by, the fact that your painting is so good so early on, or the fact that you would allow Vash into your house! lol

Seriously though, they are very nice.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

I have him well House Trained.. 

Bless him, he is now gonna have to paint just a bit faster as im likey to finish of the last ten this week and it takes him a week to do just 2... :so_happy:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Ive nearly finished the Spearman.. Just the rest of the shields to paint and then attach them..



















Ive already started on the Archers so i should be able to post some pics of them soon..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great quality and a speed painter. I hate it when people can do both. Its not fair but its great work.

Looking forward to seeing what you do to the cloth of the archers.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Hooray ive at last finished the first lot of Spearman :victory: and now im to start work on the Archers which are nearly ready for painting so hopefully wont be long before i post them up.

Anyway heres a peak at the spearman.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice job. I love the colour scheme.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks.. also sods law they decided to discontinue Scaley Green..just when i decided on tht colour scheme, but I have been out stocking up..


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Curious..., have you started playing the game yet?


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

I have not yet played a game,Ive brought the Army book and have been reading lots, and have been down to GW and had a chat about learning how to play. Im really looking forward to seeing my guys in action!!

They suggested I finish painting my army first, I have about 1500 points once all assembled and painted, then bring them all down, so I learn what each one does.

Vash also has to lean how to play WHF. He is also refusing to paint his Bretonians for some reason??? and keeps on that i should start me Eldar army soon!!!


Tink


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So ive finished my first lot of spearman, and now on to the Archers. Ive also entered myself into the Heresy Online Fantasy Painting Tournament so need to get a jiggle on to catch up.

Here are my Archers semi assembled..ive started going through my bits box which is now growing, and have started to add a few subtle changes.. i have a couple of other things in mind but pic of these will be posted up when done.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

You're doing fantastic work so far. You're about to surpass me and I've been doing this for ages. Vash needs to crank it up a notch else you'll be passing him as well.

I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Still going strong eh Tink. Your stuff continues to impress me.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

well ive been a busy bunny this weekend and have managed to finish four of my archers, only another 12 to go..:biggrin:

Anyway here they are..




























I plan on getting another four done this week, so its gonna be another few quiet nights in with Vash. Im hoping to motivate him to paint those guardsmen that are sitting there all naked, im sure they are getting jealous of all the attention my elves are getting!!:laugh:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' damn good, Tink! You're certainly finding your pace...

Out of interest, what d'you use for painting the 'bone'-ish color on the elves' bows? It's lookin' real good....


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks 

for the bows and spears i start with Tausept Orchre, then Iyanden Darksun, this i put on quick thick and very close to a lamp so it dries as im painting to give it some texture, then i finish off with bone.

I love the effect as i didnt want them looking all sleek as i wanted a more nautral look to them.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Yurp verry nice keep at it you will become eavy metal team standard.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

definatly good work


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers for the recipe! 

Your stuff's really looking quite good; hope to see more soon. 

Oh, and tell Vash to paint his damn guard! :biggrin:


----------



## Combatmuffin (Apr 23, 2008)

That is some beautiful painting! Not only have you given me some ideas, but your pictures encourage me to get back to my army!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the awsome comments.

Im well on my way to finshing another four, which will be posted soon. Ive been working on the white as found this very difficult to acheive a good finish.. any tips anyone???

Tink


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well we are nearly there with the archers, just 4 left, of which 3 are the command group.




























I should have the last of them finished this weekend, then what will i do next, I have the choice of Silver Helms, Bolt Thrower, Shadow Warriors, Spearman, Chariot or White Lions of Chraice.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looking awesome!


----------



## inquisitor airis (May 21, 2008)

great stuff milady! (bows in greeting) like everything i see, though i have a couple questions.

has vash talked to you about matte varnish to protect your mini's?

has vash taught you how to make an effective army list? if not i'd like to let you know..archers don't need an expensive command, although its your choice. i personally do it anyways cause i think it makes them look kool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You continue to put out excellent work Tink. Definitely an army to take pride in.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments, I am chuffed with how they are coming together.

I Have put together an army list, which i will post up soon, its approx 2000 points based on what i have brought so far, which is:

Archmage x 1 (painted)
Mage on Stead x 1 (nearly painted)
Archers x 16
Spearman x 16 (painted)
Spearman x 16 (sea guard??) 
Silver Helms x 8
Chariot x 1
White Lions of Chraice x 10 (incl command group)
Shadow Warriors x 6

Vash has not mentioned Matt Vanish, is this something i should be doing??


----------



## inquisitor airis (May 21, 2008)

matte varnish is good if you want to protect your models without them becoming shiny, and its completly your choice.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Vash doesnt normally matt vanish plastic mini's, as he finds they dont chip that often, but he always varnishes metal ones. Do you suggest plastic need doing also?

tink


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

The only reason I'd want to do it to my mini's is because I find when I handle them the paint comes off of edges and the matt varnish would help with that. But Fantasy I think is different because they sit in a box and you can move the box. So they probably get handled less.


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

Ooh, very nice, I like the look of them. Keep it up, I loves my high elvsies too .


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well ive been plodding along, been quite a busy week but have managed to finish of the musician and have only the standard bearer and Champion to go..

Anyway here is the musician..i think ive cracked the white itsnow not so blotchy and is a lot smoother finish..


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You already paint white to a higher standard than I. Kudos, chica. Well done.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Woop Woop The Archers are now finished..


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Again..., very well done. I especially like the layering on the robes.k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great stuff Tink, that shading on the robes looks great, hell its better than anything I could do. I am so bery envious of your skill.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

very nice when i tried to paint elves i failed miserably yours look awesome


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Tinkerbell said:


> Thanks.. also sods law they decided to discontinue Scaley Green..just when i decided on tht colour scheme, but I have been out stocking up..


Have you thought of looking at Vallejo paints? Their equivalent, Scurf Green, is still available.


All your minis are looking depressingly impressive!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The blending on the robes is good but the jewels are really great to me. Probably because I suck at doing them. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You definitely have the white down now Tink. Top notch job on everything going, kudos.

As for your question about the varnish on models, I varnish everything. Metal especially but even plastic will wear down eventually from handling and the matte varnish will help to prevent that.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking great Tink, you're by far a better painter than I.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well ive made a start on the bolt thrower.. still lots of work to do but here is what ive done so far...


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, for a first army, i've very impressed, friends of mine have been painting warhammer for years and still aren't at this level, keep em coming! :good:


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice paintings for a first army :applause:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really good. I do like the colour scheme.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So close to finishing, i can taste it ..lol

Anyway this is what ive done this week.. hope to get the bases finished off then im gonna start on the Orks.. coz da Boyz are Comin.....


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

goodness. i've never seen one so quickly grasp painting.....of course, i took it up quick, but i still cannot highlight! (i'm more shading and toning/layers anyways)

GREAT WORK TINK! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

*Has it really been that long? The return of tink.*

So after many months of not picking up my HE I have decided to get the scalpel and paint brushes out and restart my HE army. 

I have not been completely idle as did try to get into the 40k figs but they just didnt float my boat..one day maybe...

Picking up the HE again was mainly due to the IoB box set being released. Makes a great addition to what I already have.










However Vash has dived in a raided the Skaven army as they were of no interest to me and at least this will mean I can learn to play the game. (He has promised to at least get them assembled so they can be used, he did mutter something about no chance of him getting another hoard army painted.)










I decided that having made a decision to crack on painting I would need more paint, (well having dipped into Vash's paint for some time felt I should really get some more of my own) I made a shopping list (girls do this!!) of the paint I would want and well I was getting to near 30 odd paints and washes. 

So off Vash and I went to GW. Having realised upon our arrival I left my shopping list at home!! After straining Vash's memory and the GW guy what paints I needed I then had a large pile of paints on the counter totaling about £75.00. 

Then I saw it a shiny new carry case of paints in the corner caught my eye. After about ohhh.... 2 mins of deciding, it was to be mine. Vash then proceeded to return all the paints back to there place on the rack.










This has of course made Vash jealous as all the pots are shiny new ones with transparent lids. Oh the fun I have when I say_ 'Oh I need um vermin brown etc_' and find it straight away, while Vash desperately searches among 20 years worth of black and white tops for the paint he wants. :laugh: (He does have rather a lot of paint.)

So having spent a small fortune on paints and IOB I thought I had better get cracking.

I decided to start on my White lions chariot a model I have had for some time and was looking forward to getting together.




























Not much progress made so far but watch this space!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice to see your log restarted Tinkerbell. Poor Vash, paint envy is a terrible thing!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup its nice to have you painting alongside me again Tink and cool to come home and find you painting away when you where on your lunch break 

Its ok squeek, I still have more :biggrin:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job! Just read through the whole log and you can really see the progress you have made. Keep going! :drinks:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I remember looking through this when i first came to the site and was perusing the project logs, very nice minis and a really enjoyable read 

Keep it up, welcome back and all that jazz :victory:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

As promised I have been hard at it with the lions (that sounds sooo wrong) what i mean is in the context of painting them.














































C & C most welcome

I have now made a start on the chariot so pics to be posted soon!!

Isn't it funny that its only when you post a pic you notice something that hasn't been painted Oops!!! only a minor detail on the ear lol


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like them Tink, they look very well done. In terms of C&C the mane and armour look really good, the lion leaning forward seems to have harsher highlights than the other one, which look a little patchy in places (though the photos will exaggerate that).

Over all I think they look very much like lions (some people's come out looking a little odd I think), your colours work nicely.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks squeak i am gonne give them a final watered down wash to minimise the shading i think hope that will help


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I've just read through your whole log and thats fantastic work, i cant believe your horse and lions seem so life like. Is vash jealous yet of your painting. +rep

Gothic


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So its been a while since i last updated my plog.

I have now finished the chariot woo hoo!! will move onto the basing next and am also currently working on the crew and extras that need to be added.

C & C most welcome


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job Tink, I like it. An auspicious start to your return to HE I reckon.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice work on the lions! what was your methodology for painting them?

my only minor critique is that the metalwork looks just a little bit "flat". but a quick wash, and a highlight or two will sort that out no bother! :grin:

looking forward to seeing more...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The whole chariot is fantastic :good: nice work


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

at first when i looked at it i thought to much white.. but now i think its fine the way it is.. the little contrasts of the blue really make it pop and the ivory style chariot really suits..

i give it 5 thumbs up  +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap how did I miss this one restarting, welcome back to the Log section Tink.


The lions are looking prime so far, as are the chariots. I do agree that the metal needs a bit more depth but overall they are coming along nicely.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been busy painting so here is my finished bolt thrower, and my Sword Masters of Hoeth (need the basing doing) I have also purchased a Magnilight as I was struggling with the finer detail, and wow how cool is it. Never again will i need to squint at my models.:yahoo:




























C&C welcome.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the colors on the sword masters... + rep for really crisp paiting.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

A really enjoyable log here Tink! Your models look amazing, especially the lions. Excellent work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy crap, I go away for a year or so, come back and you are an outstanding painter now, I bow to you! Very nice work.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys for the really nice comments. Am totally enjoying my HE, This month i am painting my mage from IOB, pics to follow.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Just read this whole thread Your army is awsome! +rep for sure!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well the painting challenge has definitely spurred me on to paint. Really enjoyed painting this model. 

Am gonna try and finish off the White Lions of Chrace Chariot Crew so that will probably be posted next. Any hints or tips for painting freehand symbols on the banners?? 



















C & C always welcome

Tink


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

with the free hand, im not that good at yet, but its best to do it with very water-down paint and build it up in layers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't do all that much freehand to be honest but I can say this: plan it out before you try it on the model. Get paper and pencils and draw things until you know exactly what to go with and only then worry about how to paint it.

I do have a question and some suggestions based on the mage however. Question: what colours are you using for the teal/blue areas? I am really diggin that palette.

Suggestions:

1) The fire he is standing on just does not work for me, something about it doesn't look right. Fire is a bitch to paint, especially in large quantities like that but one thing that you need to do is actually invert your colours with fire. Contrary to conventional painting you need to paint from lightest to darkest with fire. Have the base of the fire the brightest and darken the 'tendrils' for lack of a better word as they radiate out from the center. On the farthest points you will almost want to have them painted with dark browns and blacks mixed it to show the smoke from the fire. I hate painting fire because it just feels wrong and is a pain in the ass.

2) The metallic areas need a bit more attention, especially the Boltgun coloured areas. To me right now they look almost drybrushed and that REALLY takes away from the look f metal unless you are going for the pitted and damaged look which I don't think you are here. For the boltgun areas I would suggest painting the base colour straight on with full even coverage, then a wash of Black or Devlan to give it depth, followed by a small highlight stage with the base colour. Same with the gold areas, they need a bit more in the highlights area. Metal is really cool in that it allows you to get away with extreme highlights more than anything as reflections of light are far brighter off of metal than cloth or skin, etc, so don't be afraid to go a little brighter with the highlights than you might otherwise. Doing so on metal will give you some eye catching points that really make a model pop.


Don't get me wrong Tink, you have done a truly excellent job so far, no doubts about that. Hopefully this advice will make your models look even better.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome back Tink =).

Not being a painter, and unfortunately posting after Wraith, I'm afraid all I can offer is that I love the Turquoise colour.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks wraithlord will take it on board. As for colour i start with scaley green, then made a wash with thraka green with the blue wash approx 50/50 then highlight up slowly adding hawk turquoise and wash back as and when. Scaley green went out of stock but brought plenty to keep me going. ↲ ↲will practice hard on my freehand and keep you all posted.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree the matlics need more attention, I like the use of metalics but they can be a PITA to work with. Also the tendrils coming from the robe hanging out front seem as with the highlight as you go down are too extreme. They go from light to almost black back to light for just a minor dip. I would say lighten that up a bit.

Great looking model overall, really digging your pallet choice as well.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well March has been and gone and what a hectic moth it was. Started a new job which i love and means no late nights or saturdays Hooraah!! Also needed to get the garden sorted ready for the Summer.

So for my painting challenge I decided to paint a bolt thrower and crew, and just managed to finish it off today.










C & C welcome as always 

Next month I am spoilt for choice as today I brought High Elf Prince and Noble, Caradryan, Korhil and Alith Anar.. Hmmm what to do need to make a decision soon.

Vash has been busy with his Tomb Kings this month and also with him having a week off he was steaming ahead of me. So today after totalling models v points painted so far this year, well I beat him hands down on points, but unfortunately he has beaten me on numbers painted... Hmmm I do rather like my High Elves....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking unit there Tink! I really like the way the blue on the bolt thrower pops. Very nice work all in all.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Really like the way the bolt thrower has turned out! However, being an anally retentive old git, I am not a fan of how the Bolt Throwers' feet stick off the edge of the base...

Just my opinion, but I think it would look significantly better on a bigger base. Other than that, cracking stuff. Can't wait to see how you tackle the Noble / BSB kit! :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great tink!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I just had a read through the whole plog, the thing i love the most is to see the progress you have made since the beggining, well done. I just wish I had started a plog at the beggining of my adventure with painting.

I am with wraithlord and djinni on the flames painting them backwards just does not feel right but it is worth the while.

I love the color scheme you have choosen on your army (as all the readers of this plog i guess).

great job and keep it up

Siskin


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Again very good work Tink. The white and blue goes so well together on these high elves. Looking forward to your next unit! + Rep


----------



## Brushbane (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome.

Ammunition to use for encouraging wifey to join in.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind comments really looking forward to getting enough painted so i can eventually get them on the table top and start learning to play.

I also now have to wait for Vash to get his new Tomb Kings Army Book, and of course the new models (not that he has hinted too much.. and his birthday is also coming up)

The painting challenge has been a great help to encourage Vash to continue painting the same army for a whole 12 months... Hmmm lets wait and see.....


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff. Damn, I wish my wife would get interested in 40K...I might actually get a game then :laugh:

This hobby needs more women...fact...more power to you.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So, I have made a start on my next mini.

I really love painting a character rather then units, but am sure I am not alone. I decided to base coat where I wanted certain colours. 


But I don't know what colour to paint the plume on the Prince helmet, any ideas? 

I am going for the steed to be a Palomino horse so need to be careful with colour choice. So PLEASE share your thoughts. :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dig this colour scheme. Your army is coming along nicely Tink.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

For the plume I reckon your choices are;

A dark Red to complement your Gems.
White with the same colour progression as your robes. (Astro Grey upwards to white.)
Golden Yellow to bounce of the gold metals.

There may be others, but those are what I can think of atm.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tink, 

I have just had a look at your blog from start to finish and first of all, welcome back to the world of painting.

Secondly, your standard of painting considering it is your first army is excellent. The miniatures and the colours get better and better over time. You can be very proud of what you have achieved so far.

VV, looks like you have got a challenge on just in the house, lol.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

At last I have something to put in my HE plog. The Lord on Elven Steed is complete.

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow BRILLIANT work! I always love to see fantasy, and I always love to see ace painting, and you have brought both these things! Great work, rep to you!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Elven lord looks very good. Look forward to seeing more.


----------

